# SG for Chilean Juices



## slheinlein (May 23, 2010)

I picked up a Malbec and Carmenere yesterday. They asked me to pick up Thurs or Fri but was out of town so Sat morning was earliest I could do it. Both were already fermenting when I picked them up. I added P-Meta and waited 22 hours. 

I just measured my SG and it was .057 for both Malbec and Carmenere - exactly the same.

Is this expected? I've only done a few kits in the past and it was much higher with the kits.

Also, I've now put the yeast in, should I have stired or simply poured it in? I am use to homebrewing and oxygen is important for things to kick in but think it might be different with wine.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Since its already been fermenting this is probably just about right and it was most likely 1.085 or higher most likely. Making a starter is a much better way to go especially since this already has alc in there which makes it harder for the yeast. The yeast you just added may not work due to the already present abv but the wild yeast will most likely start back up once the sulfite level comes back down a little. Id have another yeast ready though just in case. If it doesnt start fermenting again in the nest 2 days make a good starter with some grape juice or orange juice and slowly add a little bit of you wine to it a few times in small doses to get the yeast acclimated to the small amount of alc.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

just as a FYI
My Carmenere started @ 1.096
My Malbec started @ 1.090
As you said you already had fermertation going. Thus the low reading.
Enjoy both are good wines. 
Suggestion... add a couple of pounds of raisins to the primary for more body


----------



## slheinlein (May 23, 2010)

I am fermenting in the bucket the juice came in and just have the cover sitting on top without snapping it down. Is this the proper way of doing it? If so, what are the signs fermenting is occurring?

For the raisins, any raisin will work? Just throw a couple pounds into each bucket?


----------



## slheinlein (May 23, 2010)

does the yeast provide flavor to the wine or is its job just to ferment? I guess I am thinking about the wild yeast and its already fermented partially. Will this create any off flavors?


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

slheinlein said:


> I am fermenting in the bucket the juice came in and just have the cover sitting on top without snapping it down. Is this the proper way of doing it? If so, what are the signs fermenting is occurring?
> 
> For the raisins, any raisin will work? Just throw a couple pounds into each bucket?


Yep just lay th lid on
I get my raisins from Sams Club. I just toss them in the primary


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

slheinlein said:


> does the yeast provide flavor to the wine or is its job just to ferment? I guess I am thinking about the wild yeast and its already fermented partially. Will this create any off flavors?


Yeast can inpart some flavor but not as you may think. Each yeast have a different profile. (do a search here I have a sticky on this).
Mostly its job is to convert sugars to alcohol.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6697


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Basically each different yeast will help extrcat or expose flavor profiles already in the wine.


----------



## Dufresne11 (May 23, 2010)

can someone expand on the raisin thing?


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

The raisins just add a little more mouthfeel or complexity just like grape skins and thats really what they are just not a varietal grape skin.


----------



## slheinlein (May 26, 2010)

Just checked today and I'm at 1.012 (Malbec) and 1.011 (Carmenere) so things are progressing.

I plan to rack into secondary tonight. I will add some American oak to the secondary.

A few questions:
1. Can I rack into another bucket or do I need to rack into carboy and top it off?
2. what else besides wood chips should I add?
3. Do I need to MLF with these chilean juices?
4. When do I add the clearing agent?
5. What clearing agent should I use?
6. What is sorbate and do I need to add when racking into secondary?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm obviously learning and having fun!


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

slheinlein said:


> Just checked today and I'm at 1.012 (Malbec) and 1.011 (Carmenere) so things are progressing.
> 
> I plan to rack into secondary tonight. I will add some American oak to the secondary.
> 
> ...


1 Rack to a carboy, do not top off yet. WAIT till it goes dry .990. It make a week or so. then add chips.
2 nothing else
3 MLF will smooth out your wine. If doing it add now
3A If not doing it add meta.
4 If doing Oak it should clear on its own or add after oak
5 there are alot out there almpst all will work but, the 2-part works fast.
6 Sorbate will help in stopping refermentation. If aging its not needed EXCEPT if you are gonna back sweeten or adding f-pac.


----------



## slheinlein (May 28, 2010)

Another newbie question. Do I need to degasse at some point? When and how is this done?


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

Yes all wines need degassing. Should be done after you wine goes dry. This will also help in clearing. There is a tool for it which attached to a drill.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=15262


----------



## slheinlein (Jun 5, 2010)

As of 6/5, Malbec is at .998 (was 1.000 on 5/31).

Carmenere on6/5 is .997 (was .998 on 5/31).

Should I continue to wait to rack, add oaks and top off?


----------



## Brintk (Jun 5, 2010)

slheinlein said:


> As of 6/5, Malbec is at .998 (was 1.000 on 5/31).
> 
> Carmenere on6/5 is .997 (was .998 on 5/31).
> 
> Should I continue to wait to rack, add oaks and top off?



Patience, Patience, Patience - The three most important things that one must learn to be a winemaker. (I'm still working on this.) 

Your primary fermentation isn't complete until the SG has been the same for a minimum of three days. ( I usually wait longer than that and test again after 7 days - just my practice.) After your wine has been at the same SG number for that period of time, it is time to rack. 

Also, after racking, if you are going put your wines through MLF, that would be the time to add the bacteria and let them work - the fine lees will provide some nutrients for the bacteria, or so I've been told. If you putting your wine through MLF, I would not top off unless you are topping off with a wine that not had K-meta added. K-meta inhibits ML bacteria.

If you are not going to do MLF, after racking would be the time to top off and add K-meta, it also would be a good time to add the oak. 

If you have added oak, taste the wine about once a week to determine the amount of oak in the wine - to your taste - then top off again. After the wine has reached your taste level of oak, rack again, top off and let it clear naturally, or degas and add your fining agent.


----------



## Tom (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL!!. And who tought you the 3 "P's"?? 
I'm thinking its still in the primary? If so you can rack. Doing so will wake up the yeast. then let it finish, degas
and oak


----------



## Brintk (Jun 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> LOL!!. And who tought you the 3 "P's"??
> I'm thinking its still in the primary? If so you can rack. Doing so will wake up the yeast. then let it finish, degas
> and oak



Tom,
I'm sorry if I infringed on your patent. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/slap.gif


----------



## slheinlein (Jun 20, 2010)

just checked again and both are at .996. Should I get some more yeast and add? It doesn't appear to be going anywhere right now.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2010)

Loks like its done. If still in the primary rack and degas then add meta if not doing MLF.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

Agree with Tom. Thats as low as almost any wine would get! Either stabilize this wine or introduce MLF culture.


----------



## slheinlein (Jun 20, 2010)

to top off, what is the best thing...water or wine?


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2010)

A like wine


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

I would rather usually let it sit a little low then add water but thats me! A like wine is the best thing if your just a little low otherwise racking down to a smaller vessel is the best.


----------



## slheinlein (Sep 6, 2010)

I bottled up my wine tonight and noticed that there was some carbonation. I degassed but must not have done a good enough job. How will this effect my wine? Is there a way to get the carbonation out when I open to drink it?


----------

